# Clementine the Mini Lop



## pani (Jan 22, 2014)

Clementine was brought home on the 22nd of January, 2014, to join my Netherland Dwarf Felix. ♥

She's grown from a tiny, shy ball of fluff into a sassy little princess! Now bigger than her partner Felix, she's taken on the role of the dominant one in their bond, letting Felix groom her whenever she wants. She can often be found chewing on things she's not supposed to, or flopped out on the cool tiles.


----------

